# ماعندك اسلسكوب بس عندك كمبيوتر شوف الموضوع ده



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (26 مارس 2011)

حول الكمبيوتر الى اسلسكوب ببرنامج بسيط وطريقة سهلة جدا ومجربة على جهازي ده الي الان اكتب عليه المشاركة دي بمحول متردد ذو خرج 12 فولت وكمان البرنامج يعملك صورة من الاشارة الي تقيسها لو طلبت منه وكمان تقدر تخلي البرنامج اوتو او منول يعني يقيس الجهد الداخل والتردد والقيمة الفعالة والعضمى او انت تحسبها من خلال المربعات 

طريقة القياس عن طريق مدخل المايك روفون للكمبيوتر نقوم بتوصيل السلك الى المدخل بيكون عندنا ثلاثة اسلاك صح الارضي والسماعة اليمن والسماعة اليسار طيب الارضي هو بيكون الارضي للمجس تبع الاسلسكوب اوكي وسلك السماعة اليمين بيكون القناة الاولى CH1وسلك السماعة اليسار بيكون CH2 


اي ملاحضة اوسؤال او استفسار او خدمة انا مستعد وانشاء الله باسرع وقت عن طريق الرد
على الموضوع و مشاركة الاخوان البقية 



البرنامج حجمة 26.7MB
رابط موقع البرنامج 
http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/scope_en?mid=1022&PHPSESSID=ndgm0kv4s66iu5ga7kr609uhi2

رابط التحميل :
http://www.zeitnitz.eu/scope/scope_132.zip
​


----------



## MIZOMF (26 مارس 2011)

الف الف الف شكر علي البرنامج الهائل يا مبدع 
بس عندي شوووويه اسئله 
هل البنرنامج مجاني
وهل يحتاج الي اي شيئ في التوصيله ( مقاومات دييودز ) ام يتم توصيله مباشره 
وشكرا مره اخر لان الجهاز صراحه عقبه كبيره


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مارس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج لطالما تمنيت ان يكون موجود حقا حيث سيوفر علي الكثير ,,,اخي عمر هل يوجد طريقة لإستخدام البرنامج على اللابتوب حيث من خلال شرحك فهمت انه فقط على الاجهزة العادية pc ,,فإذا كان يعمل عن طريق اللابتوب وكيف يتم ذلك؟؟ اذا استطعت من خلاله قياس الإشارة باستخدام الكمبيوتر المحمول لابتوب فأكون وصلت للمطلوب وشاكر لك تعاونك ومجهودك اخي عمر.


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مارس 2011)

اخي عمر بعد التجربة تبين ان البرنامج ليس مجاني فهل لديك كراك؟؟ او سيريال له؟


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

اخي mizomf لايحتاج الى اي قطع (قد تجد برنامج يحتاج الى قطع فقد جربتة ولم يفلح معي مطلقا مثل مكثفات سيرميك وكميائي )


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

ابو ربحي البرنامج مجاني بدون سيريل لس شغال عندي من شهر الى الان مافي اي مشاكل 
ويشرفني ردك وشاركتك على الموضوع


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

اخ ابوربحي الكمبوتر المحمول ما جربت بس انشاء الله بارد لك خبر اليلة انشاء الله باجرب وانشاء الله يصير خير 
دعواتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مارس 2011)

الآخوة الأفاضل
رجاء ملاحظة أنه يعمل على كارت الصوت بمعنى أن أقصى تردد له هو 20 ألف ذ/ث ولو زاد جهد الآشارة الداخلة عن 5 فولت قد يسبب تلف دائم لكارت الصوت
رجاء قراءة الموقع جيدا فهو يذكر أن الإشارة غالبا ما تكون 0.7 فولت وقد تحتاج لمجزئ جهد عند زيادتها عن ذلك


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا مشرف ماجد عباس محمد على التنوية بس انا جربت 12 فولت وقاس معاي وماصار شي الحمد لله طبيعي جدا


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مارس 2011)

بإنتظار ردك أخي عمر بالنسبة للجربة على اللابتوب 
اخي عمر قد صورت الشاشة التي تطلب ادخل السيريال,,بحيث اذا لم يتم ادخاله ايضا يتم الدخول للبرنامج بالضغط على continue وتفتح واجهة البرنامج الرئيسية ولكن يبقى هناك قلق انه قد ينتهي في يوم ما

الصور المرفقة توضح ما اقصده اخي العزيز

بوركت على تواصلك معنا والرد على استفساراتنا


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

اخي ابو ربحي والله ما ظهرت لي هاذي الرسالة ابد ما دري ايش اسوي لك اول مرة اشوفها البرنامج شغال معاي حلاوة برغم من اني متصل على النت بس ابد ماطلب سريل او حاجة والله مادري ايش اسوي 
يارب وفق 
يارب وفق


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 مارس 2011)

عمرمحمداحمدسالم قال:


> اخي ابو ربحي والله ما ظهرت لي هاذي الرسالة ابد ما دري ايش اسوي لك اول مرة اشوفها البرنامج شغال معاي حلاوة برغم من اني متصل على النت بس ابد ماطلب سريل او حاجة والله مادري ايش اسوي
> يارب وفق
> يارب وفق


 

اخي عمر يبدو انني الان فهمت الصورة بشكل اوضح وهو ان البرنامج نسختين نسخة demo ونسخة يتم تفعيلها عبر سيريال
عند دخولي لموقع البرنامج لاحظت هذا:
*Download the latest version: *scope V1.32
*Pre-release verion 1.40: *scope V1.40 beta

فأكيد الإصدار الذي تستخدمه ولم تلاحظ وجود اي علاقة لتسجيل السيريال فيه هي نسخة demo ولا بأس بها فيمكن جعل صلاحيتها الى ما لانهاية عبر عدة برامج مخصصة لهذا الشىء

اخي اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج ينفع في اجهزة اللابتوب,, هل لديك اي معلومة تتعلق بهذا الشأن؟


----------



## ادور (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم ةالنجاح


----------



## zeid25 (28 مارس 2011)

لا بأس من استعمال هذا البرنامج ولكن الحذر كل الحذر من تجريبه على كمونات عالية لأن 
ذلك سيؤدي الى تلف ic الصوت في اللوحة الأم 
إنني انصح بعدم الوصل مباشرة وانما عن طريق مكثفات ذات قدرة على تحمل 1000 فولت
أو اكثر كذلك سيكون من المفيد أن يكون كابل الكمبيوتر مؤرضا


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (28 مارس 2011)

اشكركم اخواني الاعزاء على النصائح التي قدمتموها جزاك الله خير وزادكم علما 
بنسبة لاخي ابو ربحي مافي اي تاثير على البتوب او اي اخطاء جربتها اليوم الصبح على البتوب وشغالة 
اوكي اي استفسار او مقترح او اي شيء 
انا تحت الخدمة انشاء الله 
 ربي زدنا علما


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله لك اخى الكريم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
​


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

وياك اخي احمد اي استفسار او نصيحة او اي شيء يخص الموضوع دا تفضل بلكلام اخي الكريم وانا انشاء الله مستعد 
لو في احد استنتج سلبيات وايجابيات البرنامج يخبرنا عشان نوثق البرنامج اوكي


----------



## ahmed new (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم .
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع أردت أن أسأل هل البرنامج يعمل مع الويندوز 7 ؟


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي على سؤالك انشاء الله سوف يصلك الجواب غدا اذا في عمر وعافية اساعة 11 صباحا 
اوكي انشاءالله


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (30 مارس 2011)

*تنويه*

البرنامج شغال على ويندوز سفن طبيعي جداااااااا:28:


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 مارس 2011)

اخي عمر اللابتوب فيه مخرجين وليس 3 فما العمل؟؟؟ حيث المخرج الاول مرسوم جنبه سماعة والثاني مايك فكيف يتم توصيل الأسلاك لقياس الاشارة بعد ذلك؟؟؟


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (31 مارس 2011)

اخي ابو ربحي البتوب عند مدخلين الاول خروج الصوت الذي هو الى سماعة الراس ما علينا منه ما نبي شيئ منه اوكي طيب باقي المدخل الثاني مدخل المايك روفون اوكي مدخل الميكروفون لو عندك خبره له ثلاثة اسلاك مثل ما شرحة اول الموضوع يعني انت لو فتحت سماعة راس بيكون في عندك للمايك سلكين بس الارضي والقناة رقم واحد لانة عندة مايك واحد بس لوكان عنده مايكين يعني اثنين ميكروفونات لازم يكون عندنا ثلاثة اسلاك الارضي مشترك مع كلا المايكين والقناة واحد والقناة اثنين يعني عشان يكون عندك قناتين لازم يكون عندك سلك ذو ثلاثة اطراف وتشتري من السوق مدخل المايك او السماعة هم الاثنين سوى عندهم ثلاثة اسلاك بعدين تسوي الارضي والقناة واحد والقناة اثنين اذا ما عرفة شوف احد قريب منك فاهم او انا اجيك اوكي


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي عمر ,,تقريبا وضحت الفكرة ان شاءالله بجربها وبخبرك


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (31 مارس 2011)

اي خبرنا بس انتبه انا منتظر اوكي


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (25 أبريل 2011)

وين موضوعي صار بارد ليش مافي مشاركات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

لا يجوز التحدث بهذه الطريقة
وضعت موضوعا فشكرا لك - لكن ليس معنى هذا أن نفرض على كل الزوار التهليل والتكبير و الشكر، ما الحال لو أنك مؤلف البرنامج؟ كلنا نضع مواضيع هنا لفائدة الزوار راجين أن يحتسب ثوابا - لا أن نتلقى عليه استحسان.

كما أن هناك فترات امتحانات و مشاغل تجعل استجابة الزوار لهذا النوع من المشاركات محدود


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (25 أبريل 2011)

مش مشكلة عفوا على الاساءة مستر ماجد


----------



## micsoft (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## shatha1183 (20 مايو 2011)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## ESDASH (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن طريقة التوصيل بالرسم ارجوك


----------

